# Wanting to build a pond for the garden.



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im wanting to build a pond in one of my many flower beds. I want it to be around 3-4ft deep at its deepest. I have picked a bed that is about 6ft wide by around 8ft long. Ive got a lot of the flat rocks used for decorating around them. 

Really my question is what is the best way to dig this thing? And where do i get the liners and what exactly do I do ones the hole is dug.

Ive seen it where people just dig a hole and put the liner in and fill it with water. Is that all there is to it or is there more? Any help would be great.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

There are small, usually 1 man operation, companies where a guy owns a skid loader (aka Bobcat) and does light excavation. The cost for their services is usually about the same as renting the equipment yourself and paying for delivery. They make a backhoe attachment for the loaders that would be perfect for this size of project. You'll have to decide where you want the excavated dirt...I think a lot of people use it to make a mound for a waterfall. 

I've never built a small lined pond but I think most people put a layer of sand over the soil to level out the bottom. I've also seen where it's highly recommended to use purpose made underlayment under the liner to prevent punctures. I think ATAC sells the stuff and they're a sponsor here http://www.atac.cc/ Green Vista Water Gardens is in Enon and have all the supplies, plants, and fish. Green Vista also offers classes on setting up water gardens and have a bunch of displays www.greenvista.com/


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I was gona try and do it without renting a a backhoe or large equipment. I got a few buddies that are gona help out. I saw on ebay i can get an 8ftx10ft sheet of the liner for 25 bucks. They said they has some kind of liner that goes under it for like 15 extra.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

not to butt in my neighor has a fish pond in his yard with gold fish in it. its not very deep at all he just dug a small hole and put in a small kids swimming pole and put some sand in it so the fish wouldn't die in the winter. hope this might help you.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wondering how does the sand keep em from going belly up in the winter?


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

the sand goes under the liners.you can dig the hole by hand. you will want to make steps when you dig,so if you put plants in the water,some grow in shallow water,some deep


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

TomC said:


> I was gona try and do it without renting a a backhoe or large equipment. I got a few buddies that are gona help out. I saw on ebay i can get an 8ftx10ft sheet of the liner for 25 bucks. They said they has some kind of liner that goes under it for like 15 extra.


At that price you will be getting a fairly thin PVC liner that will fail in 4 to 6 years. Save yourself a future headache and invest in a quality liner from a
dealer that sells material for making and maintaining ponds. Though expensive, consider installing a box type fikter adjacent to the pond that draws through a primary mesh screen and then through a pourous secondary element. The water is then pumped back into the pond through another box filled with pourous stone. Pond stays clean and never freezes closed completely in the winter as long as you leave the pump running. Fish will survive without any problems.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The extra liner is called felt liner, and it basically acts like a cushion between your PVC liner.

Put sand down to level the bottom as well, that is a good idea,then put the felt down, then put the liner down, then put the rocks down. If you're adding a filtration system there might be a lot more steps inbetween there  But from reading your post it look's like you're going for something "simple."

Shortdrifts right, purchase a high-grade liner - this thing is the most important aspect of having the pond so don't skimp it on  

Word of warning, generally the more simple the pond is to construct the more difficult it is to maintain


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I just dont feel like diggin a hole that size. Its gona cost me a fortune in beer.


----------

